# Singapore Airport, London, CCO and Paris Haul!!



## miss_emc (Sep 8, 2006)

This is my biggest haul yet (even though it was done on separate days, however all within 10 days of eachother!)

*First is the Singapore Aiport Duty Free Haul:*






MAC Powder Blush: Coygirl
MAC Select Cover-Up Concealer: NW25
MAC Mineralize Eyeshadow Duo: Persona/Screen Vinyl
MAC Lip Pencil: Cedar
Bobbi Brown Long Wear Gel Eyeliner: Cobalt
MAC Eye Kohl: Blooz
MAC Pencil Sharpener
Stila Eyeshadow: Starlight
MAC Eyeliner Brush #209






MAC Tinted Lipglass: La La Libertine
MAC Lipgelee: Cellopink
MAC Brush Cleanser

*The London Haul (MAC from Pro Store, others from Liberty):*





MAC Eyeshadow Pro Pan: Shroom
MAC Tinted Lipglass: Underage
MAC Eyeshadow Pro Pan: Contrast
MAC 4x Pan Pro Palette
MAC Eyeshadow Pro Pan: Plumage
MAC Pigment: Golden Olive






Stila 6x Empty Eyeshadow Palette With Double Ended Brush
Stila Eyeshadow Pan: Kitten
Nars Bronzer: Laguna

*The London CCO Haul (Bicester Village):*





MAC Pigment: Goldenaire
MAC Studio Lights Concealer: Tender Glow
MAC Brow Set: Minx

*The Tiny Winy MAC Paris Freestanding Store Haul (of one super hard-to-find Lipgelee!)*





MAC Lipgelee: Who's That Lady (Limited Edition but they still had some left YAY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*And Finally My Sephora Paris Tiny Haul (running out of money by now)*





Sephora Highlighting Powder: Rose
Sephora Lash & Eyebrow Mascara: Brown

That's all for now folks


----------



## [danger] (Sep 8, 2006)

holy moley


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Sep 8, 2006)

*I love MAC*

An awesome haul indeed!


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 8, 2006)

WOW! You must have had a great time.


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Sep 8, 2006)

nice haul!!!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 8, 2006)

wow. great stuff


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 8, 2006)

10 days!? wooohoo that's an AMAZING haul! lucky you! have fun!


----------



## prettipolish (Sep 8, 2006)

I bought my cousin that lipgelee for her birthday, it was the last one they had in winnipeg

good haul


----------



## eowyn797 (Sep 8, 2006)

wherebouts is Bicester Village? i will be in London in 3 or 4 days and i would love to stop by the CCO... i'm staying near he Waterloo tube stop...can you get to Bicester in the underground?


----------



## miss_emc (Sep 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eowyn797* 
_wherebouts is Bicester Village? i will be in London in 3 or 4 days and i would love to stop by the CCO... i'm staying near he Waterloo tube stop...can you get to Bicester in the underground?_

 
Bicester Village is an outlet shopping village about an hour and a half drive from central London so it's best to drive there or organise a bus. I know that it's in a place called Oxfordshire and they have a website http://www.bicestervillage.com where they give you all sorts of information on how to get there. I wish I could have bought more but I've spent so much money on make-up and I have another big trip to Italy planned in a few weeks and I'm soo broke, but if you end up getting there, have fun!


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 8, 2006)

OMG that is soo cool, I dont know what I like more, the haul or the places you got to travel too!


----------



## mrsvandertramp (Sep 9, 2006)

I can't believe I've been to Bicester Village three times and never ever noticed MAC :[

Definitely going for my Birthday :]


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow awesome!


----------

